

Apple Commits Energy Accounting Fraud - thinkling
https://medium.com/@alexepstein/apple-commits-energy-accounting-fraud-d53849063b0d

======
tehabe
His data about electricity demand and production in Germany is wrong. To say
the least. His assumptions are misleading.

He claims that Germany gets 5% of its electricity needs from renewable
sources, when it is in fact 26% (I know he focuses on wind and solar, which is
another problem I have with this text.)

The graph about electricity production from wind and solar and overall
production is misleading. Because he writes about production but shows
capacity. Which is very confusing. Also I'm not sure if he understood the
statistics from the EEX. I'm not sure I understand them fully.

The comment about that you can't avoid fossil energy when you are connected to
the grid is physically true of course. But it is the point for what you are
paying. The grid is a lake of energy, and if I pay someone to put the amount
of renewable electricity into this lake as I use, fossil energy is not put
into this lake.

That is why a market for renewable energy works. There are few companies in
German which sell renewable energy to end consumers. I get the same
electricity as everyone around me but I pay for something else.

But I agree, those green energy certificates like RECS are utterly pointless.
They do not helping.

------
rbcgerard
I'm skeptical of anyone that believes this is black and white.

Lotto proceeds support education - but state budgets are fungible - so if
money is taken away from education because of lotto proceeds then lottos are
not supporting just education. so the question becomes what would have
happened in the absence of the lotto...anyway poor analogy but you get the
drift that like most things "its more complicated than that..."

------
thinkling
For the record: submitting this not to bash Apple but to see what comments
this gets as I'm curious for other people's take on it.

E2A: In particular, what's not clear to me is whether Apple set up enough
solar to feed energy into the grid part of the time, offsetting their energy
use at other times.

------
paulhauggis
As it turns out, Gore owns one of these green credit companies. This is
corruption and greed at the highest level, yet nobody seems to care.

~~~
dalke
Could you explain the corruption?

For example, is it always corruption for the member of the board for a
business to own any company which has dealing with that business?

Theodore F. Craver, Jr is the Chairman, President and CEO of Southern
California Edison. He also sits on the California Board of Trustees of The
Nature Conservancy. Is it corruption if The Nature Conservancy buys any of its
power from Southern California Edison?

~~~
paulhauggis
"For example, is it always corruption for the member of the board for a
business to own any company which has dealing with that business?"

Passing laws that require businesses to buy from your own company is
corruption, pure and simple. When the allegations that Bush was involved in
oil and using the government to make him richer, the same people that think
Gore can do no wrong, screamed about the corruption.

Social media truly shows me the hypocrisy of most people.

~~~
dalke
I still don't know what you're talking about. What laws? What company? Gore
hasn't held public office since 2001. As far as I can tell, his green
power/carbon credit ownership/investment didn't start until Generation
Investment Management in 2004.

And Apple seems to have done this voluntarily, and not because of some legal
requirement.

Hypocrisy isn't corruption. I'm plenty fine to say that he's a hypocrite.
Could you explain the corruption?

